# Intro



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey there! 
Dont worry most people on this forum frequent AA meetings anyway.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! I also live in Southern Ontario, hoping we actually get a winter this year :laugh: My name is Jessica, and also new to the forums... the people here are very informative and helpful. Also don't forget to use the search function for the same questions you might have that may have already been answered... the lifetime members get pretty pissy when they see the same questions over and over


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cypher_chik said:


> the lifetime members get pretty pissy when they see the same questions over and over


I resent that. We're pissy ALL the time.



Now get off my lawn!


----------



## Lexicon (Nov 14, 2012)

cypher_chik said:


> Welcome to the forums! I also live in Southern Ontario, hoping we actually get a winter this year :laugh: My name is Jessica, and also new to the forums... the people here are very informative and helpful. Also don't forget to use the search function for the same questions you might have that may have already been answered... the lifetime members get pretty pissy when they see the same questions over and over



Lol i'll make a note to always use the search engine. What mountains do you go to? I'm looking into joining the ski/board club at Toronto University because they have a coach bus going up to Blue Mountain a bunch of times during the season.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Alexia, you wrote exactly what i would! Except I'm 22, my full name is Alexandra and, oh wait, i'm from eastern Europe wishing I lived about 9 time zones to the west. And I'm obsessed.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> Hey there!
> Dont worry most people on this forum frequent AA meetings anyway.


Or at least we should :laugh:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I lives minutes away from Horseshoe Valley and Snow Valley. If I get some time off during the week though I'll hit up Blue or Moonstone.


----------

